# breaking employment contract before starting



## deepoceanj (Jan 17, 2011)

I have been working for 2 years in dubai in a private company under labor law
I had a job opportunity in a free zone company, signed the employment contract and I am currently serving my one month notice period with my current employer (my visa still on the initial company)
I receive a job offer that is a lot better (position, salary etc..)
Is it ok to break the contract that I signed (knowing that I haven’t cost the company anything and my visa still with my initial employer)?


----------

